# "Small" things about the update you appreciate.



## Pig-Pen (Nov 4, 2021)

I think so far, one small thing I love is  being able to say no to villagers when they want to give you a recipe you've already learned is a relief for me. lol....

Edit: I may have been incorrect about this? Apologies.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 4, 2021)

wait they didn't let me decline

you can clap along to kapp'n's sea shanties though, by pressing 'a'


----------



## azurill (Nov 4, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> wait they didn't let me decline
> 
> you can clap along to kapp'n's sea shanties though, by pressing 'a'


I love that you can clap to his songs. I didn’t know that yesterday so will try that later when I can play.


----------



## Etown20 (Nov 4, 2021)

Kappn's relaxation pose when he's waiting at the dock


----------



## Livia (Nov 4, 2021)

Pig-Pen said:


> I think so far, one small thing I love is  being able to say no to villagers when they want to give you a recipe you've already learned is a relief for me. lol....


How do you say no to the recipe? I still got two duplicates today. They didn’t let me decline it


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 4, 2021)

I was worrying before about the space needed for standup ladders.

They actually fit on the cliffs without requiring any space on the ground.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Nov 4, 2021)

Livia said:


> How do you say no to the recipe? I still got two duplicates today. They didn’t let me decline it


Last night when Raymond was at his bench working on a DIY, he gave me the option to say no to the DIY he was working on after telling me what it was....Did I dream that? lol......


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 4, 2021)

I think it's a nice detail that the dishes you cook let off steam when you place them. Makes them look warm and tasty <3


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 4, 2021)

Just being able to store DIYs and being able to put gyroids on walls has blown my mind


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 4, 2021)

Pig-Pen said:


> Last night when Raymond was at his bench working on a DIY, he gave me the option to say no to the DIY he was working on after telling me what it was....Did I dream that? lol......



You can only say no if you don't already know the recipe. 

I've seen 3 villagers crafting so far, and you still cannot say no to duplicates.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Nov 4, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> You can only say no if you don't already know the recipe.
> 
> I've seen 3 villagers crafting so far, and you still cannot say no to duplicates.


Well, I said no to a recipe I certainly already had.....


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Nov 4, 2021)

I absolutely love the inclusion of cars. Not that race-car bed stuff. I love that they added the Fiat Panda in the game! (Not my picture, I don't have the game)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 4, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> You can only say no if you don't already know the recipe.
> 
> I've seen 3 villagers crafting so far, and you still cannot say no to duplicates.


this seems.... counterintuitive


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 4, 2021)

I loved the first night on Harv’s Island with him and Harriet chilling by the fire. Sad to see him take his post again by Photopia on day two. Quit keeping these two love birddogs apart!


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 4, 2021)

Pig-Pen said:


> Well, I said no to a recipe I certainly already had.....



Maybe you just thought you had it?


----------



## Sara? (Nov 4, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> wait they didn't let me decline
> 
> you can clap along to kapp'n's sea shanties though, by pressing 'a'


I cant remember well but if you press X and or B you can also laugh and show a surpised facial expresion. So in total you can clapp, show suprise and laugh


----------



## GothiqueBat (Nov 4, 2021)

all the descriptions for the shop owners (?) at Harvey's island, especially 'legitimate art dealer'   ❤ 

I'm also loving added outdoor items now available for nook miles.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 4, 2021)

I think they are new season DIYs also added with the update because from a balloon i just got what looks like a new DIY from the series of acorns and pines


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 4, 2021)

Sara? said:


> I cant remember well but if you press X and or B you can also laugh and show a surpised facial expresion. So in total you can clapp, show suprise and laugh



Probably Y. B will skip the song like in New Leaf


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 4, 2021)

Sara? said:


> I cant remember well but if you press X and or B you can also laugh and show a surpised facial expresion. So in total you can clapp, show suprise and laugh


well 'b' is to make him stop, so probably 'x'

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021



JKDOS said:


> Probably Y. B will skip the song like in New Leaf


oh, or that too


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm probably the only person unreasonably excited about the museum posters.
Already ordered several copies of the ones I have unlocked.​


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 4, 2021)

GothiqueBat said:


> all the descriptions for the shop owners (?) at Harvey's island, especially 'legitimate art dealer'   ❤
> 
> I'm also loving added outdoor items now available for nook miles.



I had a good cackle at "legitimate art dealer" haha


----------



## Sara? (Nov 4, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> I'm probably the only person unreasonably excited about the museum posters.
> Already ordered several copies of the ones I have unlocked.​



what are the museum posters and how do we get those ?


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 4, 2021)

Sara? said:


> what are the museum posters and how do we get those ?


Talk to Blathers after you find Brewster. He will only offer them for each section of the museum you’ve completed


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 4, 2021)

Sara? said:


> what are the museum posters and how do we get those ?


complete an exhibit

there's 5 posters total. a poster for each wing, except the aquariums wing, which has 2 posters (fish+deep-sea critters)


----------



## Sara? (Nov 4, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> Talk to Blathers after you find Brewster. He will only offer them for each section of the museum you’ve completed


 


LambdaDelta said:


> complete an exhibit



i seei need to wait two days for knowing all of this then.Cant wait ty !_


----------



## gaylittlekat (Nov 4, 2021)

The little squeakoid dance move where it puts both little hands up to its face omg  It's precious!!!


----------



## boring (Nov 4, 2021)

DIYs in storage. Its the only reason my island wasn't 'perfect'
That and Harriett. specifically just listening to her call you 'sugar'.. it's like being comforted by a childhood idol. Nostalgia hits are insane today


----------



## Sara? (Nov 4, 2021)

Wisp finally gave me a new item, its been a while and i love it !


----------



## miraxe (Nov 4, 2021)

The gyroids sing to the music playing near them!


----------



## mocha. (Nov 4, 2021)

Surprisingly I actually really like the gyroids! I was never too phased about them in past games but I think seeing them in high def has made them so much cuter  also I love the first person camera view!! It’s like seeing everything with a fresh set of eyes


----------



## Flicky (Nov 4, 2021)

Isabelle seems to announce which NPC is currently visiting! That's really helpful for me, since some days I don't seem to find any of them, or I find them stuck on a platform they shouldn't really be on.


----------



## vanivon (Nov 4, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> I'm probably the only person unreasonably excited about the museum posters.
> Already ordered several copies of the ones I have unlocked.​



I’m super excited about the museum posters! they’re making me determined to actually finish my exhibits because I want them 

One little thing I really like ABT 2.0 is that Isabelle will tell you who’s on your island now. it’s super handy and also funny in the case of Gulliver/arr because she’s just like “hey a villager asked me what to do if you find someone passed out on the beach! keep talking to them. persistence is key”


----------



## Snek (Nov 4, 2021)

Farming gyroids. Its great having 4 PCs so I can do the Kappns tour 4 times. I'll be busy in the next few days just farming and collecting. Gyroids are easily my favourite addition thus far


----------



## Fruitcup (Nov 4, 2021)

They updated the icon of previous food items from the leaf to a silver platter thing, v cute


----------



## princesskyndal (Nov 4, 2021)

Honestly it’s a big/little thing but just the first moment of joy that I saw the veggie platter meal at nooks with steam coming off. It was like the first newness I experienced and it gave me more serotonin than I thought it would! Lol.


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 4, 2021)

I like that the NookLink phone app via Nintendo now tracks this week’s turnip prices, even if you didn’t check them yourself. Great for filling out the turnip checker apps with confidence!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 4, 2021)

small thing that's actually a big thing I'm sure others have found, but just tested myself to confirm: visitors to your island can use the purchasable abd from the nook miles redemption catalog

_finally_


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 4, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> wait they didn't let me decline
> 
> you can clap along to kapp'n's sea shanties though, by pressing 'a'


You can also laugh and be shocked!


----------



## b100ming (Nov 4, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> You can also laugh and be shocked!


Will he be offended if I laugh? XD


----------



## Kg1595 (Nov 4, 2021)

I really love the wooden shed.  I have made two and they fit perfectly in my island, and they are truly lifesavers now that there is sooooo much to store, especially with gyroids and food ingredients.


----------



## b100ming (Nov 4, 2021)

Everything about the update. Oh wait, I think that’s a big thing.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Nov 4, 2021)

Isabelle said who was on my island today. I was so happy to know that. Also there might be steam added when it rains. A friend was telling me about it and I dont remember that being a thing so I'm excited for that too.


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 4, 2021)

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Isabelle said who was on my island today. I was so happy to know that. Also there might be steam added when it rains. A friend was telling me about it and I dont remember that being a thing so I'm excited for that too.


I see it for watered gyroids, but haven’t seen it with rain here and it rained both days of the update so far


----------



## Skandranon (Nov 4, 2021)

Sara? said:


> I think they are new season DIYs also added with the update because from a balloon i just got what looks like a new DIY from the series of acorns and pines


which diy is it? I found a new vine diy on the island I found vines on

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021



o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Isabelle said who was on my island today. I was so happy to know that. Also there might be steam added when it rains. A friend was telling me about it and I dont remember that being a thing so I'm excited for that too.


if u have a buried gyroid the rain makes it steam alot


----------



## b100ming (Nov 4, 2021)

Skandranon said:


> if u have a buried gyroid the rain makes it steam alot


Well that’s because they’re the “hot” new item.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 4, 2021)

Pig-Pen said:


> Well, I said no to a recipe I certainly already had.....



Here. No option to say no in v2.0, unfortunately.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456449443188772870


----------



## Sara? (Nov 5, 2021)

Skandranon said:


> which diy is it? I found a new vine diy on the island I found vines on
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021
> 
> ...





Spoiler: New pine/acorn DIY



Its an acorn rug, literally it the shape of an acorn as a rug, its cute but def new. Thats why i thought they are adding more DIYs to the series


----------



## Etown20 (Nov 6, 2021)

I just got the Roost today and all the small details are great. 

- I like how they made Brewster's voice quieter/reserved than the other NPCs rather than just giving him a regular deep voice
- The coffee pouring animation is really well done
- All the little details in the Roost. The pictures on the wall from previous games were a really nice touch


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

I really like that you can customize the color of the gyroids. It lets you match them to your island aesthetic. I love that they added cars now. I saw a lot of fake cars with the standees and the race-car beds. It will be nice to see actual vehicles now.


----------



## Champagne (Nov 6, 2021)

Anyone mention that celeste hangs out in the cafe during the day when she’ll be on your island that night? Absolutely love that


----------



## SirOctopie (Nov 6, 2021)

Them giving Isabelle new dialogue and telling you who's visiting the island that day. She doesn't repeat the fact that she found her missing sock anymore--Nintendo finally listened to us!


----------



## dragonair (Nov 6, 2021)

Harriet lets you change your hair back if you don't like the style she gives you so you don't have to run to a mirror to fix it! She's nice about it too, doesn't make you feel guilty or anything.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 6, 2021)

i love how timmy and tommy wear these jackets during group stretching

i also think kap’n wearing sunglasses is a really nice detail because he had his sun glasses clipped on his shirt in new leaf


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 6, 2021)

i'm sure somebody's already mentioned it, but i love how during the group stretches, villagers/NPCs will sometimes lag behind and, as a result, occasionally look around at the people next to them to see what they're supposed to be doing.

also love daisy-mae when you summon her to the roost. she looks adorable without her turnip-hat, and i think it's a nice touch how both she and joan acknowledge that she's too young for coffee so she has a biscuit instead. (although if she's too young for coffee, shouldn't she technically be too young to be wandering random towns alone?)


----------



## Skater (Nov 6, 2021)

Having the opportunity to get coffee with some of my favorites. They brought back my wonderful cat Blanca and getting to share a moment with her is priceless


----------



## KayDee (Nov 6, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> I really love the wooden shed.  I have made two and they fit perfectly in my island, and they are truly lifesavers now that there is sooooo much to store, especially with gyroids and food ingredients.


This is actually the biggest QOL, I think. I carry one around with me and no more going back to the house to store stuff.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 6, 2021)

Not sure if anyone mentioned it yet, but the fact that the ABD works for visitors. It's so useful!

Sadly though, the storage shed doesn't function the same for visitors.


----------



## Airysuit (Nov 6, 2021)

The first hairstyle Harriet gave me. It's fricking perfect since I wear this IRL almost everyday I'm not at work! It so cute and perfect and makes me feel girlish and warrior-ish at the same time. Its the besr


----------



## nerfeddude (Nov 6, 2021)

Being able to clap along while K. K. sings. I don't know, it's such a tiny thing, but I find it very cute!


----------



## Acies (Nov 6, 2021)

Harv's Island's soundtrack in particular (reminds me of one of my favorite themes, the Happy Home Showcase), but also the HHP tracks send shivers down my spine. I hope the novelty won't wear off too soon, but that's rather unlikely since they don't loop as much as the hourly tracks.

I'm also very, very excited for the new K.K. songs, although I've only heard and thoroughly enjoyed K.K. Lovers yet (and I intend to keep it that way until next Saturday).


----------



## Serabee (Nov 6, 2021)

Tiny detail I love that I saw someone point out on Reddit- if/when Daisy Mae shows up at The Roost, she doesn't have coffee. Since she's so young, she gets a special cookie instead! (she told me what kind, I forgot, lol) Also, if you invite Joan via Amiibo (I happen to have hers), Daisy Mae comes along too 



Spoiler: Pic












She'll also talk about how grown up she feels there, even if she can't have coffee, and how excited she is to someday have coffee~


----------



## Sara? (Nov 6, 2021)

Serabee said:


> Tiny detail I love that I saw someone point out on Reddit- if/when Daisy Mae shows up at The Roost, she doesn't have coffee. Since she's so young, she gets a special cookie instead! (she told me what kind, I forgot, lol) Also, if you invite Joan via Amiibo (I happen to have hers), Daisy Mae comes along too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



adore the pic! I need to get joans amiibo card so i can make this two live together and design their home


----------



## Serabee (Nov 6, 2021)

Sara? said:


> adore the pic! I need to get joans amiibo card so i can make this two live together and design their home


I KNOW! I need Daisy Mae's Amiibo, lol, but that would be so precious  Definitely will be a cute little Japanese hut with a bountiful turnip garden...


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Nov 6, 2021)

Flicky said:


> Isabelle seems to announce which NPC is currently visiting! That's really helpful for me, since some days I don't seem to find any of them, or I find them stuck on a platform they shouldn't really be on.


My third day and she has yet to announce anyone... Maybe my Isabelle is broken? lol


----------



## Faux (Nov 6, 2021)

Sloom Lagoon said:


> My third day and she has yet to announce anyone... Maybe my Isabelle is broken? lol



I'd figure it's more likely you're not picking up the subtle hints.
Otherwise, what is she saying?

She'll say stuff like it being a shame if someone washed on shore, or something like that, though it is something more blatant, like how CJ loves the fish on your island so much, he came by.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

I forgot to mention this, but I am definitely happy we finally have cactuses! Prior to the update, all we had for cactuses was the mini cactus set meant for use as a houseplant. A cactus was definitely needed, and more plants in general.


----------



## linkyasha (Nov 6, 2021)

I really love all of the tiny handhelds we got; it makes me feel more dynamic and also being able to place them as cute little snacks is also a huge plus in itself!!


----------



## moon_child (Nov 6, 2021)

I appreciate how cute the gyroids are in this game. I honestly never cared for them at all before because I found them visually unappealing and annoying but now my house is half filled with them!!!!


----------



## b100ming (Nov 6, 2021)

Serabee said:


> Tiny detail I love that I saw someone point out on Reddit- if/when Daisy Mae shows up at The Roost, she doesn't have coffee. Since she's so young, she gets a special cookie instead! (she told me what kind, I forgot, lol) Also, if you invite Joan via Amiibo (I happen to have hers), Daisy Mae comes along too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you send a link to the Reddit post?


----------



## linkyasha (Nov 6, 2021)

moon_child said:


> I appreciate how cute the gyroids are in this game. I honestly never cared for them at all before because I found them visually unappealing and annoying but now my house is half filled with them!!!!


Omg same!! I liked only a small handful of gyroids, they all look old and ancient which I know is the point of the old ones, but I much prefer the new ones! I'm actually excited to dig them up and see which ones I get!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 6, 2021)

Pig-Pen said:


> I think so far, one small thing I love is  being able to say no to villagers when they want to give you a recipe you've already learned is a relief for me. lol....
> 
> Edit: I may have been incorrect about this? Apologies.


I can't remember who it was, but they didn't give me the diy I already knew because my pocket space was full. Can't get a useless diy if you're full.


----------



## Faux (Nov 6, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I can't remember who it was, but they didn't give me the diy I already knew because my pocket space was full. Can't get a useless diy if you're full.



So what I'm getting from that is bring 39 things with one being a stack, pull one from the stack then talk to the DIY neighbor, and if it's a new one, stack your items and then take the DIY.


----------



## vanivon (Nov 6, 2021)

one small graphics detail I appreciate in the Roost — sometimes Brewster will ask if you want milk in your coffee, and when he pours it in you can actually watch the coffee colour change and get lighter. it’s so fun to watch every time I order coffee with milk


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 6, 2021)

not sure if this was before the update since i habitually forget to watch kks concert, but my villagers pulled out glow wands when the concert started! i felt really left out lol but it was super cute


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 6, 2021)

Faux said:


> So what I'm getting from that is bring 39 things with one being a stack, pull one from the stack then talk to the DIY neighbor, and if it's a new one, stack your items and then take the DIY.


It's over-complicated, but yes!


----------



## Serabee (Nov 6, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Can you send a link to the Reddit post?


Took me a bit to find, but here ya go!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

Serabee said:


> Tiny detail I love that I saw someone point out on Reddit- if/when Daisy Mae shows up at The Roost, she doesn't have coffee. Since she's so young, she gets a special cookie instead! (she told me what kind, I forgot, lol) Also, if you invite Joan via Amiibo (I happen to have hers), Daisy Mae comes along too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cute and wholesome, omg. Great attention to detail!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 6, 2021)

I love that we can actually clap and cheer at KK


----------



## xxcodexx (Nov 6, 2021)

i love the vines!!! and the fact that you can now cook the sea bass into food HAHAHA!!! finally revenge on sea bass! mwahahahaaaaa


----------



## dragonair (Nov 6, 2021)

Airysuit said:


> View attachment 411159
> 
> The first hairstyle Harriet gave me. It's fricking perfect since I wear this IRL almost everyday I'm not at work! It so cute and perfect and makes me feel girlish and warrior-ish at the same time. Its the besr


This one was my first too! It looks great on you!!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 6, 2021)

The moss having like magical dust is kind of cool. Will make decorating for swampy areas more unique.


----------



## Hilbunny (Nov 6, 2021)

I love vines! And that villagers visit your home like in past games <3


----------



## Sara? (Nov 7, 2021)

Has anyone seen villagers use vines ?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 7, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Has anyone seen villagers use vines ?


That would be amazing if villagers could use them.


----------



## Corndoggy (Nov 7, 2021)

there is no limit to the amount of coffee you can drink. Brewster hasnt stopped serving me yet, i think ive done 10 cups in one hit


----------



## Sara? (Nov 7, 2021)

Corndoggy said:


> there is no limit to the amount of coffee you can drink. Brewster hasnt stopped serving me yet, i think ive done 10 cups in one hit



i love also how today i has the option to not just drink it but let it cool a bit his two first responses where “...” not even dignifying a response, somehow i found it funny hehe, but also like tuat once you drank the coffee it acknowledge that you left it too cool a bit before drinking it.

i hope he has many many features to unlock even if they are small, i dont mind waiting for those features appear as he sees me every day and feels more confortable around me. But pls nintendo hope you took good care of my old pal Brewster


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2021)

idk if anyone else has pointed this out but I discovered via a youtube video that you can have 15+ gyroids playing simultaneously in one room. on the gamecube the limit was 14 and it dwindled all the way down to 4 by New Leaf, so im really happy that you can have so many playing at once again ☺


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 7, 2021)

It’s already been said but god I appreciate how moving houses isn’t expensive anymore. I actually did hear the prices would be reduced but I didn’t expect a lot, so when I asked to move my house today and saw the asking price of just 8k, I was in total shock. I can finally move my house without being so broke or overly careful every time LOL.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Nov 7, 2021)

Faux said:


> I'd figure it's more likely you're not picking up the subtle hints.
> Otherwise, what is she saying?
> 
> She'll say stuff like it being a shame if someone washed on shore, or something like that, though it is something more blatant, like how CJ loves the fish on your island so much, he came by.


No, I'm definitely not missing any obvious hints. She just isn't saying anything. She will announce a villager at the campsite but then won't say anything about, well, anything else! Especially not any visitors or Gulliver (I've had Gulliver, Lief and CJ so far...)


----------



## Berrymia (Nov 7, 2021)

I once again want to stress how AMAZING the gyroids are. I think they’re my favourite thing of the update, I’m so obsessed with them . I just watched them for 10 mins jamming to music


----------



## Imbri (Nov 7, 2021)

My Pi pie gives off steam now!

One thing I don't appreciate is that you can fall into holes now.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 7, 2021)

Imbri said:


> My Pi pie gives off steam now!
> 
> One thing I don't appreciate is that you can fall into holes now.


You could fall into holes before too ? It was more difficult than in Nl but it could happen already before updt 2.2


----------



## Imbri (Nov 7, 2021)

Sara? said:


> You could fall into holes before too ? It was more difficult than in Nl but it could happen already before updt 2.2


I wasn't aware of that. I'd always just jumped over them before, so I thought that had changed.


----------



## TeaBiskit (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm a big fan of gyroids, so being able to customize/personalize them has blown my mind.


----------



## wildworldtraveller (Nov 10, 2021)

The new handheld camera can be used inside the museum!

I also visit the Plaza all the time to see what Harv and Harriet are up to at different times. Just joined their nighttime jamming session


----------



## Etown20 (Nov 10, 2021)

Getting to change for work at the HHP office and having multiple options of work clothes to pick from


----------



## Hylian Spectre (Nov 10, 2021)

Being able to access friggin' storage outside of my house. My only dilemma for a day or 2 afterward was forgetting that the storage shed existed and instinctively going into my house. I called it the loading screen of shame


----------



## Jessi (Nov 10, 2021)

I love that you can display food, I was kind worried it would look like a furniture object thing, but I was so excited when you can actually display them. 

I can now make a restaurant actually look like one


----------



## Lucie (Nov 10, 2021)

That you can put DIY recipes in storage now


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 11, 2021)

I just love the new added sloppy themed furniture and older TVs. The house of my main character is based of a character from a 1980s movie who turns his home into a mess at one part and before the update, I had huge trouble to recreate this in-game since all the furniture pre-update were too modern and clean looking to fit the theme. Now I can finally decorate it to make it look more based of the movie which is just a blessing.


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 11, 2021)

If you hit a rock with your stone axe, it looks like there sre chips flying off the axe. It is the same with the trees, but it is much more apparent with the rocks.


----------



## chamsae (Nov 11, 2021)

i don’t know if it’s a coincidence or not but my villagers always visit when i’m cooking or crafting and that little detail in their timing + them asking if i can come answer the door is so cute to me T.T


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 11, 2021)

The storage shed! Being able to add to select multiple things to store at one time is amazing! I keep it outside my house so I don’t have to go inside. Favorite new item!


----------



## SirQuack (Nov 11, 2021)

It's been mentioned in this thread several times now but I really do enjoy clapping along to Kapp'n singing! It's just so well thoughtout and of course he deserves all the applause he can get with his incredible singing, all while taking us to some rare islands!


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 14, 2021)

I love the visitors than stop in to the roost, and the conversations and backstories you hear from interacting with them.
It’s a fun little thing to add to your to-do list every day.


----------



## wildworldtraveller (Dec 12, 2021)

You can win handheld magazines and books in Redd's Raffle, which you can browse through. They can be neatly customized, e.g. a music magazine with K.K. and a guitar.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 12, 2021)

I like that the villagers can now cook diy in their house. It's really cute. Though it was weird that Margie was sauteing her cookies.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 13, 2021)

YOU CAN ALSO CLAP TO K.K.'S CONCERTS NOW!!!!!


----------



## Sidney (Dec 13, 2021)

The little reactions you can do on boat tours!!! Also all the new hand helds !! Soooo cute! I love making my character hold things while i'm running errands


----------



## Charcolor (Dec 13, 2021)

i love that you can customize how the gyroids look so they can fit the vibes of wherever you put them. i also like that harriet lets you revert your hairstyle right away, so you can collect new hairstyles without being stuck with one you don't want until you get to a vanity.


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 13, 2021)

squeakoids!!! they bring me so much joy!!! 

also, nooklings were selling a rubber duck toy and i have since bought 20 more (definitely not to start an army or anything)


----------



## xara (Dec 13, 2021)

i literally give silent thanks to nintendo every day for _finally_ making it possible to put diys into storage. that was one of the QoL changes i’d been desperate for since the beginning, and i was beyond excited when i found out that it was included in 2.0! i was so sick of having to store my spare diys in my alt character’s house lol.


----------



## Clock (Dec 14, 2021)

Getting 2 extra diys from hhp
One from the beach and another one  from the restaurant chef


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 14, 2021)

AkiddoRBTwentySix said:


> I absolutely love the inclusion of cars. Not that race-car bed stuff. I love that they added the Fiat Panda in the game! (Not my picture, I don't have the game)
> View attachment 410426


I also love how they added cars. It was weird seeing those racecar beds used as makeshift cars.


----------



## zissou (Dec 14, 2021)

Today, I'm grateful for being able to store DIYs in storage (saved half of my island) and being able to remodel villager homes!


----------



## NicksFixed (Dec 15, 2021)

The outdoor storage, for sure ... Not just because it's so convenient [that's a big thing !! ] but because I'll never miss another balloon !! So many times a balloon has floated by and, when I go to whip out my slingshot, I don't have one !! Going into a building resets the balloon so I can't buy one or get the materials to craft one ... At least until now !! xD


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 18, 2021)

I appreciate that we can climb ladders and vines without having to put away a shovel (or other tool) we're holding.


----------

